# "Another lovely weekend" thread?



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Sometimes people post up threads here to show us all what they did on crazy expeditions or epic routes that the remainder of us (the mere mortals) only dream of attempting. Those can be awesome threads that are always fun to check out, and some will undoubtedly inspire other riders to head out on their first BP overnighter or to bump up a level from their current stage. For you over-energized supermen, keep `em comming! There are also "first trip" reports, which often give me back a little bit of that same thrill that I experienced on my first overnighter- we need those threads too! AND the threads for how we spent a week`s vacation wandering around by bike. But how `bout a thread for "Just another" quickie?

Like many others on this subforum, I take a number of little trips over the course of a year. Maybe like others (Or am I alone in this?), I`d like to put up a few pics for "Show N Tell", but am kind of reluctant to flood the forum with a whole new thread each time. I know KBs and pixels are free for the posting, but I still I hesitate to subject people to a whole thread for what pretty much amounts to business as usual.

The commuter subforums here and on BFnet both have "How Was Your Commute" threads for the more mundane apsects of that subject, and I really enjoy the mtbr version of that thread. Would something like that work well for overnighters and other quickie BP trips by people who`ve already done them many times? If you think it`d be nice, give us some pics and a couple paragraphs to share your last trip! If it sounds like a dumb idea, just let the thread drift off the bottom of the page. I`m riding out of my driveway Sat afternoon for a day or two of leaf peeping and to try out a new piece of gear. Comming home Sunday evening or early Monday, and after I get myself and my gear bathed and put up, and pics loaded and edited, I`ll post up a dozen or so for the rest of the community. Hopefully somebody else will be back from a weekend before then and will beat me to it with a few pics of their own `hood


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

OK I'll play, sounds fun. Hopefully this is what you mean, if not never mind, haha

I am retired and 4 or 5 times a week I ride my bike to different locations to have lunch and do a bit of reading. Bike paths, Dirt/gravel roads, Singletrack I love them all.
For those of you that also frequent bikepacker.net you will find these posts a little redundant, sorry.

*Breakfast from the Hammock...*


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

*A little dirt Singletrack overnighter close to home.*

Being retired my weekend starts on Monday and runs thru Thursday when the trails aren't crowded.

Here is a recent trip to a local open space area.
My ride, 04 Azonic with rear panniers. 









I use a hammock and tarp instead of a tent. I find it much more comfortable and you have a chair to sit in.









Some call this Country TV









My view from that hammock.



























thanks for checking out my report.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I think this is a great idea for a thread. I haven't gone riding this weekend but I am sneaking out tomorrow for a couple of days testing a new setup and revisiting the trail I did my first "tour" on so will post back in a couple of days with more details.

Andrew


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> I am retired and 4 or 5 times a week I ride my bike to different locations to have lunch and do a bit of reading.


That sounds amazing. I must remember this for when I [hopefullly] retire successfully. I'm 25 so I've still got to put in my time working though.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> Being retired my weekend starts on Monday and runs thru Thursday when the trails aren't crowded.





ghost_03 said:


> That sounds amazing. I must remember this for when I [hopefullly] retire successfully. I'm 25 so I've still got to put in my time working though.


Only 28 here, and I'm thinking the same thing. I've been introducing my girlfriend to high initial cost, low ongoing cost hobbies, and bikepacking is another one of those (let's face it; once you have the gear bikepacking is a relatively cheap activity for the experiences gained).

My weekend activities involved the first recreational riding outside of errands doing the Stinky Spoke. The organizer, Tom, decided it was time to do a Fall Stinky Spoke, and we did the reverse route to the original route. In general it was much better than the original route, and a lot of fun - I was glad to keep up with them despite not having nearly as much offroad experience on those trails (these guys ride these trails weekly, and it shows). It was a nice change of pace for once and I finish this weekend refreshed!


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

Another great experience you got there.This would be the most interesting thread that I had read,why?Because it really reminds me of the days that I was still young,my family and I used to went on a place were almost sunrise is coming and we just gather in a small picnic basket lying in the grass.We had a river nearby our house and luckily,now it wasn't that much a beauty.

________________________________

*Sedona Trails* Hiking Preparedness + Energy Supply + Apparel & Gear


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> I am retired and 4 or 5 times a week I ride my bike to different locations to have lunch and do a bit of reading.





SingleTrackLovr said:


> Being retired my weekend starts on Monday and runs thru Thursday when the trails aren't crowded.


You`re killing me! But yeah, that`s exactly what I meant. By the way, what`s the deal with that cool windscrean?

Looking forward to seeing trips from more folks too. I got back this afternoon, just in time to shower and stash my gear before taking a nap since my work week starts in a couple hours. (Remember work schedules, ST Lover?) Pics tomorrow. Aushiker, I`m going with your confirmation that a fufu light weight drybag will work to keep my sleeping bag dry even when cuddled up to a wet tent. Tried the tent under my TT and didn`t like it for various reasons, so I`m going to just tie it along side my sleeping bag and let it stick out in back.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> By the way, what`s the deal with that cool windscrean?


I'm sorry I don't understand your question, what windscrean?
I have more picts but will wait for others. I already feel like a post hog.

EDIT: HaHa, OK I think I understand. The item behind me in the hammock.
That's my tarp staked back so I can see the stars but ready if rain clouds showup.

Here's a better shot of that tarp deployed.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Since I work graveyard shift, my weekends are a little bit different- half of Sat morning goes to sleeping, and I get most of monday to make up for it. So here was my last one...

I did a "lolipop" shaped ride from home, about an hour of streets and highway to get to the jumping off point, then across a fairly dry and boring ranch valley to the start of the Sierra, a couple hours of forest riding to my first campsite (Dog Valley).

Sunday I followed the Henness Pass wagon route from Dog Valley to Webber Lake (about 7 miles of pavement towards the end of that part, the rest dirt), then a new-to-me gravel connector straight north to Yuba Pass on CA route 49. I thought that pass gave a nice view of the Sierra Buttes, but was mistaken. I took the highway down from the pass- beautiful smooth pavement only a few onths old that flows through a long series of curves! Stopped for dinner at the only restaurant in Sierraville (top notch food), and headed out of town just long enough to get clear of the ranches and back into public land before making camp.

Monday started with following the second new-to-me road of the trip (Lemon Canyon Rd) back up the mountain to connect with my Henness Pass route, retrace tracks to home. Both of the new roads I hit up this time were a lot of fun and I hope to get back for more in depth explorations of some of the side roads cutting off.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

On the bummer side of things, I had to go back to carrying more gear than I`ve been used to getting away with for the past few months. It turned out that the temps never got down to freezing, but I fully expected them to, and mornings into the mid 20s wouldn`t have surprised me. Also ate some dirt Mon morning on an unfamiliar section of road (a little road rash and torn bar tape). My new equipment trial was mostly positive. It was for a new Tarptent Moment. The disappointment there was that I tried to pack it under my top tube, but it didn`t work out like that- brushes my legs when pedalling, adds a little challenge removing and stowing water bottles, and makes it a bear to hoist the bike by the TT. At least I found for sure that it travels just fine strapped on the rack next to my sleeping bag. Looks kinda funky, though. As far as function, since I had no bugs and no precip, it worked beautifully . Wel, I expect it`ll do a good job for me when I do need a shelter- no hangups in setting up, getting in and out, or any other surprises.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice! A lot of stuff in your weekend. I like the old 7up sign - isn't that the new sody pop? The dirt roads you have look cool, and some look a little - uh - rough.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Chain of Craters Back Country Byway overnighter last weekend. The Byway and the Continental Divide Trail meander among a string of volcanic cones here in an otherworldly moonscape. Flat and very remote, this is often too hot to ride in warmer months so this seemed like a good opportunity to check it out. Temperature dipped below freezing, though, which took me a little by surprise. A was a little chilly...Coyotes were yipping and howling much of the night and I saw lots of bear evidence while on the CDT, but no encounters. I followed the Divide Trail singletrack as far as I could heading north from Cerro Brillante but the trail eventually petered out with only cairns marking the way. Some overlanding and hike-a-bike later (hoping the trail would pick back up), I turned back to reconnect with the Byway, County Road 42. Still a cool trip in a crazy landscape.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

wahday said:


> Chain of Craters Back Country Byway overnighter last weekend. The Byway and the Continental Divide Trail meander among a string of volcanic cones here in an otherworldly moonscape. Flat and very remote, this is often too hot to ride in warmer months so this seemed like a good opportunity to check it out. Temperature dipped below freezing, though, which took me a little by surprise. A was a little chilly...Coyotes were yipping and howling much of the night and I saw lots of bear evidence while on the CDT, but no encounters. I followed the Divide Trail singletrack as far as I could heading north from Cerro Brillante but the trail eventually petered out with only cairns marking the way. Some overlanding and hike-a-bike later (hoping the trail would pick back up), I turned back to reconnect with the Byway, County Road 42. Still a cool trip in a crazy landscape.
> 
> -- image snip --


I have been entertaining the idea of taking time off work to go pursue a personal venture... and this looks amazing. Ride the Divide makes the short list of rides I want to do... more so now.



rodar y rodar said:


> On the bummer side of things... My new equipment trial was mostly positive. It was for a new Tarptent Moment. The disappointment there was that I tried to pack it under my top tube, but it didn`t work out like that- brushes my legs when pedalling, adds a little challenge removing and stowing water bottles, and makes it a bear to hoist the bike by the TT.


I don't have a suggestion RE: brushing the legs, but RE: picking up the bike - is it possible to lift the bike by using the chain stay? I have a frame bag on my bike, so if I want to pick it up I usually use that because I can't reach through the main triangle.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool rocks, Wahday! I`m surprised the trail is so hard to follow on the divide trail with so many people apparently riding it. Also surprises me to see such flat sections on the divide- not at all what I would expect.



SingleTrackLovr said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand your question, what windscrean?


I mean around your stove.



mtbxplorer said:


> Nice! A lot of stuff in your weekend. I like the old 7up sign - isn't that the new sody pop?


Thanks, Xplorer! Yup, new... like VT granite 



hunter006 said:


> I don't have a suggestion RE: brushing the legs, but RE: picking up the bike - is it possible to lift the bike by using the chain stay? I have a frame bag on my bike, so if I want to pick it up I usually use that because I can't reach through the main triangle.


Hmmm... I haven`t tried that (used what I could of the ST above my water bottle). It seems like the chainstays would be inconvenient even without panniers, but maybe not so much? I know that most of the frame bag guys are riding much more challenging terrain than I usually tackle, so probably have to hoist their bikes more often. You think that`s the generally used method? For me, I think I`ll just keep tying my tent on the rack.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Cool rocks, Wahday! I`m surprised the trail is so hard to follow on the divide trail with so many people apparently riding it. Also surprises me to see such flat sections on the divide- not at all what I would expect.


The official Divide Trail route actually takes you along CR42 (the Back Country Byway) and not along the trail itself (and now I know why). I had stumbled onto some backpacking details about accessing the trail section and thought I would give it a shot. There was some additional confusion with other trails that didn't follow the markers exactly but which were better established. But at least one was just an animal trail and disintegrated into several smaller paths going in different directions. I wasn't confident they were going to take me where I needed to go...

Things are well marked and the cairns are really great - large and well built - despite no distinct trail. But I did reach a point where I could not find the next one and that was the impetus to turn around. Probably could have continued with some searching, but it was such slow going and I had limited time. And overland on those fields of volcanic boulders was of limited fun.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

* Dirt road riding/overnighter*, close to home.
This dirt road follows the South Platte River near Deckers and Night Hawk, Co.
I wanted to see how the bike handled with the majority of my camping gear in a backpack with the high CG. 
I camped about 1 mile in on the Colorado Trail Seg 2. This area is about 30 miles from my house.














































One needs to look up every now and then...










This poor guy is having a bad day...




























Up on the CT seg2...



















My legs hurt, my tummy is full and it's been a great day.










Country TV from my hammock...










Morning Coffee from the hammock... LIFE is GOOD










Back to the car.










*EDIT:* Forgot to post my findings on using a backpack to carry the majority of your camping gear.
The pack below is an Aarn Mountain Magic 55.
Total weight without water was 14#. 
It looks overstuffed because I don't use stuff sacks for my down sleeping quilts 
so they tend to expand and fill any voids in the pack.
For water I used a 1.5 L bladder carried in the pack and a emply nalgene bottle. 
Water was filter from the river when needed to cook dinner and breakfast.
Over all the pack felt very good riding on a dirt road. On some of the techy stuff
that I would usually climb I had to hike a bike do to feeling too top heavy. 
Moving items to the bike frame and using a smaller pack, say 22L would be a better option for me.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

*Bikepacking the Waterous Trail - A Revisit*










I have been wanting to put my new Tubus Swing front rack on my Giant XTC 2 to the test and also to try out the Extrawheel Voyager behind the XTC 2 so I took the opportunity to revisit the Waterous Trail in October 2012 with rifraf from the Australian Cycling Forums. We completed the trail over two days, overnighting at the Bidjar Ngoulin campsite on the Munda Biddi Trail. In all honesty the Waterous Trail could be completed as a one day ride of about 63 km. That said, it was a nice easy get away into the bush for a couple of days.










The ride write-up can be found in my blog at Aushiker.com

Regards
Andrew


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Aushiker said:


> In all honesty the Waterous Trail could be completed as a one day ride of about 63 km.


Yeah, but where's the fun in that ? I miss the Aussie bush already...


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

hunter006 said:


> Yeah, but where's the fun in that ? (


So true. Finishing early on the second day allowed time to make the Pinjarra bakery 

Andrew


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Aushiker View Post
> We completed the trail over two days, overnighting at the Bidjar Ngoulin campsite on the Munda Biddi Trail. In all honesty the Waterous Trail could be completed as a one day ride of about 63 km. That said, it was a nice easy get away into the bush for a couple of days..





hunter006 said:


> Yeah, but where's the fun in that ? I miss the Aussie bush already...


I could not agree more. Any excuse to stay longer is my kind of ride. 
Wonderful pictures on your blog Aushiker. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Aussie place names always crack me up! 
Killer setup at that Bidjar Ngoulin campground. Even a bike maintenance stand? Can`t beat that with a stick! Are you guys now finishing up the nice camping season, or are you able to pick and choose locations/elevations for reasonably pleasant camping through the summer?


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> Aussie place names always crack me up!
> Killer setup at that Bidjar Ngoulin campground.


Just don't ask me to pronounce it 



> Even a bike maintenance stand?


Yep. Basic but functional. They are found at each of the campsites on the Munda Biddi Trail and there is one at the trailhead in Nannup as well.












> Are you guys now finishing up the nice camping season, or are you able to pick and choose locations/elevations for reasonably pleasant camping through the summer?


For myself here in Western Australia I may get another two or three days of touring in November or early December and then that is it for me locally from a touring/camping perspective until around April/May next year as it gets too hot for long rides day after day. I just stick to commuting over the summer.

We do have an 200 km Audax ride each year but it is run as a night ride.

Andrew


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Aushiker said:


> So true. Finishing early on the second day allowed time to make the Pinjarra bakery
> 
> Andrew


You're killing me here. I have Snohomish bakery, but it's just not the same - for starters it's not a hop, skip and a jump from the Mandurah train station. (I'm a north of the river guy... lived in Connolly, so Yanchep, Gingin + surroundings were within easy reach for me).



Aushiker said:


> For myself here in Western Australia I may get another two or three days of touring in November or early December and then that is it for me locally from a touring/camping perspective until around April/May next year as it gets too hot for long rides day after day. I just stick to commuting over the summer.
> 
> We do have an 200 km Audax ride each year but it is run as a night ride.
> 
> Andrew


I regret not having done more camping in Perth than I did. For those unfamiliar with Perth, it has a Mediterranean climate, that being dry hot summers (max I ever faced was 113ºF/45ºC, although it seems to hit 40ºC/104ºF every year now) and cool, wet mild winters, of which the last one had a few storms but otherwise was pretty reasonable. I was there in September, and Andrew can attest that this spring's conditions have been cold, but otherwise damn good for camping. I keep an eye on the weather there... it reminds me of how much of a dumb f*ck I was for moving to somewhere cold and rainy 70% of the year.

We too have a 200 km Audax night ride over the same time period each year here... it's run on the winter solstice. Last year the attrition rate approached 50% because of snow and hypothermia. File under: sh*t I took for granted in Perth.

If you stay closer to the shore and leave later in the day when it's cooler, you could probably get away with camping well in to December. Align your tent with the Fremantle Doctor and it'll be pretty comfortable. Ever thought of doing that?


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

hunter006 said:


> You're killing me here. I have Snohomish bakery, but it's just not the same - for starters it's not a hop, skip and a jump from the Mandurah train station. (I'm a north of the river guy... lived in Connolly, so Yanchep, Gingin + surroundings were within easy reach for me).


The Bullsbrook Bakery is up that way ... I would suggest better than the Pinjarra one now.



> We too have a 200 km Audax night ride over the same time period each year here... it's run on the winter solstice. Last year the attrition rate approached 50% because of snow and hypothermia. File under: sh*t I took for granted in Perth.


Ouch ... so different to here.



> If you stay closer to the shore and leave later in the day when it's cooler, you could probably get away with camping well in to December. Align your tent with the Fremantle Doctor and it'll be pretty comfortable. Ever thought of doing that?


Yes. Did a bit last year but early in December. Maybe do the same again this year.

Andrew


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> I mean around your stove.


Is it called a volcano-something-or-other?

What's in the cup? Is it Tang? It looks very orange.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

> Originally Posted by rodar y rodar View Post
> I mean around your stove.





Bill in Houston said:


> Is it called a volcano-something-or-other?
> 
> .


It's called a Caldera Cone by trails designs
This is the Titanium one so you can burn sticks if you run out of alky or esbits tabs.

Caldera Cone System | Trail Designs

hth


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> What's in the cup? Is it Tang? It looks very orange.


oh, it's a lid. my bad.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Bill in Houston said:


> oh, it's a lid. my bad.


HaHa you guys crack me up.
Yep Snow Peak Lid.
Snow Peak Hybrid Summit Cookset at REI.com


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I like your sentiment...

http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/bikepacking-ride-reports-768562.html


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Nice. I don`t remember the thread, but a lot of the pictures look familiar, so I must have wandered through it. Looks like it was getting good action, I wonder why it fell off the front page just when outdoors season was getting ready to start for most of the world?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

oh, and i must say, the hammock with the underquilt looks great. i use a closed cell pad in my double-layer hammock, and it's fine, but a thick underquilt would be the bomb.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> ^^Nice. I don`t remember the thread, but a lot of the pictures look familiar, so I must have wandered through it. Looks like it was getting good action, I wonder why it fell off the front page just when outdoors season was getting ready to start for most of the world?


Thoughtful question. It could have been (could be) made a sticky and be a useful and entertaining compendium. If "sleeping bags" has its own sticky, you'd think reports of people bikepacking would. Earth to Toby...

Mike


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

She&I said:


> Thoughtful question. It could have been (could be) made a sticky and be a useful and entertaining compendium. If "sleeping bags" has its own sticky, you'd think reports of people bikepacking would. Earth to Toby...
> 
> Mike


A sleeping bag sticky, haha 
A bikepacking trip report sticky would make a lot of sense.

Another weekend is upon us.
Everyone has their assignment, don't forget your camera.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Better than a sticky sleeping bag.
2. Then again, if a thread keeps enough interest it doesn`t need sticking- it`s always up on the first page.
3. Yeah, I have my weekend asignment, allright. It does NOT involve riding any further than my commute


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

People who've lived in Seattle a while might recognize these locations.









_The view from the waterfront trail. I rode across the little walkway section. Not the best idea; the surface is metal grating with little stabby bits poking up, and everything was pretty moist from morning dew... so slippery as. I don't think bikes are supposed to go on there somehow..._









_My trusty steed! In the background you can see the SR520 bridge, or at least offramps that started construction and never got off the ground._









_Seattle recently put a bike counter in that counts bikes as they go across the Fremont Ave bridge. This is the lowest I've ever seen it; on average on my way home from work it's in the 29xx or 30xx's, so around 3000 bikes cross the bridge during Autumn/Fall. One day I'll cross the marker just after midnight & take a photo ._


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Took the bike out for a quick spin to Magnuson Park. There was a CX race running with two of my friends in it, and one scheduled to race later in the day. No photos of the CX course, was a little distracted.

Heading home I dropped by the Sadako Sasaki memorial on the corner of the University Bridge. Looks like someone took to her arm with a hacksaw 









Prior to that though, I got stuck behind an Eliptigo for 6 miles. I tried to overtake several times, but couldn't get the blood pumping through my legs to overtake. I was so annoyed, I snapped a photo of the offending rider.









Apparently they are quite difficult to get up to speed; her resting HR was quite low, so estimating off the usual max HR she was running close to max the entire time I was unable to pass safely. Somewhat related... a guy riding in the other direction passed us and crashed in to a tree behind us.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

hunter006 said:


> Prior to that though, I got stuck behind an Eliptigo for 6 miles. I tried to overtake several times, but couldn't get the blood pumping through my legs to overtake. I was so annoyed, I snapped a photo of the offending rider.


:lol: Those damned eliptiguists! I can see how you were tormented!


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> 1. Better than a sticky sleeping bag.
> 2. Then again, if a thread keeps enough interest it doesn`t need sticking- it`s always up on the first page.
> 3. Yeah, I have my weekend asignment, allright. It does NOT involve riding any further than my commute


Doing my part to help keep this thread on the front page. Stickies be dammed, haha

I'm just posting a link to my latest bikepacking overnite TR since coping the same pictures to two bikepacking forums 
is kind of redundant and I believe most of us use both sites.

Did you get out and bikepack lately? with weekly updates


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Well this last weekend wasn't very pleasant for the East Coast. I sure hope you guys made it thru the storm ok.


----------



## FireCop (Aug 3, 2012)

Very cool photos & trip reports...thanks for postin' !


----------

